# NSFW RP (Again)



## That Random Dude (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm posting this again! I'm looking for male character (idc if your male or female irl, as long as your character is male) to rp with me! This RP WILL contain dark themes (rape, death while fucking, and other themes that are morally dark, just keep in mind, it's fantasy). Do not pm me if you aren't open to dark fetishes like these! Must be literate! (Not using *'s) I'll give you the plot if you're truely interested!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 20, 2019)

I may be interested, where can i talk to you?


----------



## That Random Dude (Jan 24, 2019)

Nathan said:


> I may be interested, where can i talk to you?


We can discuss the plot through the DM system here, then use Kik/Discord when we start the actual RP


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

what character(s) will you be using ? and whats the minimum reply requirement ?


----------

